# Worse Xmas prezzie recieved this year 2007 ?



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya !

If ya have 
* Already bought all ya Xmas prezzies 
* Got most of them 
* Or know what ya gonna get everyone 

First of all I 
envy you! lol 

But more to the point , why not help , the less fortunate ?

*Those with no imagenation 

*Those who never received the 'prezzie ideas gene' 

*or those pumped with hormone drugs , distracted by tx and have no 
clue what to get ANYONE for Xmas ?   

Please please please 
Give us your ideas , places to get ideas , people to get ideas ? 

Waiting on tender hooks, for any (And I mean ANY) ideas !

Luv Sue


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

We've not got a lot of money spare this year, I'm fairly housebound and as Pumpkin is due early January I've not really thought about Christmas shopping...

Soooo...

I'm making this years presents!

Biscuits, shortbread, choccy truffles, maybe little cakes...

along with homemade cards (which i can do when i can't stand up any more) its more personal, usually more appreciated and much more fun than trailing round evil shops!!!


----------



## harrysGal (Jun 27, 2007)

Well its not very exciting but I have bought my DH a new coat 30 pounds from Mattalan... he is a film boff so from me and his two kids we have got him 4 films and I have also bought him a couple of gadgets from a web site called Menkind.co.uk .... its full of ideas for the man who has everything and wants nothing !!!

/links


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

some cool websites for present ideas here....

www.stocking-fillers.co.uk

www.prezziesplus.co.uk

www.iwantoneofthose.com

some of the gifts start at 99p, some great ideas on there.

i have finished most of my shopping now, but i not bought anything out of the ordinary this year, just the usual, books, cd's, clothes, perfumes/aftershaves, on a budget this year cos of tx.

BHS usually have some good christmassy bits and i find Debenhams good for gift sets.

happy shopping!!!!

/links


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Value  for  money 

Our B&Q are  doing multi  DVD sets 

I  got 
50 First  dates/ Hitch /My best  Friends  Wedding - £9.95
The Holiday/Bridget Jones Diary/Bridget Jones The Edge Of Reason - £19.95

Gave them to  Dh  to  wrap for me  for  Xmas    lol
Hope that helps  too?


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

www.hamperhappy.com

I just used this site to send a thank you hamper to relatives, it contained tea, muffins, cookies & jam at what I believe to be quite a reasonable price.

A couple of years back I made up a hamper of my own for my inlaws, it wasn't fancy like you'd get in M&S it was just stuff that they regularly buy/eat plus a few goodies, like coffee, teabags, ketchup, tinned soup, baked beans, hot sauce, biscuits, Christmas pudding, chocolates etc, things that don't go out of date too quickly. I had a basket already, but you could buy one or decorate a cardboard box with Christmas wrapping paper.

I'm thinking of doing it again this year as my MIL was really impressed!  

Also I always get my sister a gift from www.worldvision.org.uk as she is a very giving person & never wants anything for herself, so I spend the money I would spend on her for people who need more than she does & she gets the card as the gift is on her behalf.
This isn't something for everyone, but I've always been happy if I've received this as a gift.

/links


----------



## ThisTime (Jun 24, 2007)

Get onto Amazon and order CD's or CD boxsets depending on budget.
or
sign up for a year's subscription to a mag
H xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We go to the local farmers markets and food fairs and make up hampers of our favourite things to give friends and family. We buy the baskets ourselves as well. It saves a bundle on the hampers you can buy elsewhere and you know that everything in it is something the recipient will like. Otherwise I've picked up a few bits on my travels or will give books/dvds.


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Sue this thread is a great idea, I'm stuck for ideas too x

Will check the links that have been left so far thanks all xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

Ok have changed this thread to 'Worse Xmas prezzies received this year'

so.....................  
Lets hear about ya worse Xmas prezzies ?   
pants prezzies ?   
mad prezzies ?   
say no more ! ?   
misunderstandings ?   
rubbish music ?   
'They knew I was trying to be good but .. ?   
Every bl**dy year ! ?  
Been given something, they would have liked?   
Now that was a shock! ?   
OMG it make me feel sick ?

Mine was a nature book, lovely you may think? ..... When I flicked through the pages , some of the pictures were cute and cuddly, but ....... the one I flicked on to first was a dead deer with its horns cut off ! ( yuck! ) then I flicked to another page with a huge frog , halfway through a worm lunch! Bluurge! 
In the givers defense , it was a 'Save the world' book, so it was bound to have some 'unpleasant pics too! Just wasn't expecting it on Xmas morning lol 

OK your turn


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

I got a kazoo. That's pretty bad, right?


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I got a very strange cardi-type thing from my MIL. I knew she was getting me a jumper as she phoned and asked my size........ Best thing is, this 'item' of clothing is actually GREY!! I know Im not the world's most fashionable at the mo due to being post-preggy but COME ON!!!!    

All my other pressies were actually quite good this year!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone

Well after spending £20 on my sister aged 30 i recieved a small pink stocking with 11 packets of 10p little bags of sweeties!!!     One i thought this was alittle unfair price wise as she had asked me for her gift and she knew i was suffering with my weight and sugar levels!!

Oh well its the thought that counts! xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Not this Xmas- my brother as a teenager bought my mum a football book (his choice) and she made him take it back to the shop and get something else!!
I had lovely presents this year and also some Good gifts fron Oxfam relevant to my jobetc
L x


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

My MIL got her son and I.......wait for it.....nothing.  They said they couldn't think of anything to get us.  They live 400 miles away but are visiting tomorrow so said they would bring something then (after DH had called to check if they had sent anything in the post).  Now the funny thing is, if they hadn't got any inspiration for our present for the 25th, what makes tomorrow any different?  The point is every year they ask me and every year I say scented candles or anything by Molton Brown.  I have yet to receive either.

Bah Humbug!  

Yvonne


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dh got an orange zip up cardigan from his mother, made for michelin man   WE have spent the after noon subtely taking the p*ss out of it, oh and he also got a box of trukish lemon tea from her that we had given her as a holiday pressie when we came back from Turkey in June. Now I know she recycles pressies but hey at least remember who you got it from!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CHris


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

chocolateellie    OMG a kazooo?  Maybe brownowl23s dh  would like tro  swap it  for his turkish delight ? 

JJ1  thats  great news  hon, lucky you 

yfinlayson so ya MIL got ya  nothing, well , looks like  you  wont be able to thnk what to  get them next  year eh?  Ya never know , they might arrive with a huge bunch of  flowers  ( or  just  re  wrapped  some of the prezzies  they  recieved  this  year , a bit like brownowl23s MIL  ? 

brownowl23  oh noooo, I  cant  believe  some one  would  give ya  back a prezzie they recieved  from ya holiday  lol 
there's a  deffo  jumper\cardigan theme  so  far  lol


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

For regifting, to avoid embarrasing mistakes next year, perhaps we can do a crap pressie swap shop right here on FF. 

Alas I cannot contribute. I didn't get anything crap this year at all. Lots of socks and PJs but, in fairness, I do need both and I did drop huge hints that this was exactly what I wanted. Mind you I did get nothing at all for my birthday from DH...well, eventually (3 days later on Christmas eve) he presented me with a paperback book - quite a good one as  it turned out - but getting it on my actual birthday and perhaps wrapped up might have made it a bit more special. Ah, I have a whole other rant about my DH (and men in general) and Christmas (or any celebratory event where presents and effort are involved) but I will leave that until I've worked off the cold meat and salad stuffing session I've had today.

C~x


----------



## yfinlayson (Dec 15, 2004)

Caz - Do we share a birthday?  Just noticed your post about the birthday present, I was 36 on 21st December.  A fellow saggie!

Y x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

yfinlayson said:


> Caz - Do we share a birthday? Just noticed your post about the birthday present, I was 36 on 21st December. A fellow saggie!
> 
> Y x


Good lord yes we do! The year and date and everything.  
I don't know about you but I'm going backwards from this year so I'm 34 revised this year. Pity I don't feel or look it! 

C~x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

most of my prezies were great this year although i got 2 pairs of pjs two sizes too small for me lol


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

My dh's birthday is the day after both of yours    (different year though!!)

lol, let me think, my worse ones were a jug and saucer kind of thing with toiletries in  (I have funny skin and can only use certain toiletries anyway) - that was from my dad.  and a funny ornament kind of thing of hands which hold candles (I'm not a ornament lover!!) - that was from my brother..  Still guess it could have been worse!  did have some lovely presents too.

I think Brownowls has got the best so far (best of the worse I mean)...   lemon tea though! I quite enjoyed drinking that when I was last in Turkey  

Helen xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Helen 

you can have the lemon tea when I see ya 

Chris


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

oh now there's a good idea    I shall look forward to it  

Helen xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning All!

This thread has made me laugh!  In the main I got really good pressies this year but I got 2 really [email protected] ones!  My MIL bought me a twinset! Navy blue and actually it's quite nice but she bought a size S!! I mean, I'm a 14 on a thin day and a 16 on a bad day so how the hell would you ever think I'd be a S!!  I think either it was recycled or she was embarrassed and thought I'd take offence if she turned up with a L which of course I wouldn't.  Second one was a scarf and it was yellow with orange dots!  Nice quality obviously cost a lot of money but a bit of an eccentric colour scheme! 

Axxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm actually really impressed this year as not got one thing that I don't like...lots of lovely smellies, a beautiful necklace from my parents in NZ, couple of bottles of champagne, CDs (that I wanted !) and lots more (including about a years supply of chocolate, and I rarely eat the stuff - Gareths the chocoholic in our house !)....Gareth bought me a Nano (as my iPod died !) and a cool webcam (so I can see my parents in NZ !!!).....and he also bought me lovely Marc Jacobs Daisy perfume which I asked for.....and after he'd given it to me on Christmas morning he realised he was going to give it to me for my birthday in a few days time







I asked him if he wanted me to re-wrap it and act surprised on my birthday but he said he'd just have to go out and buy me something else !!! (like I'm upset with that !  )

Oh, I did get some really fluffy "house" socks as part of present from Gareths parents...thing is, Gareth was a little zealous opening presents and thought it was his...should've seen his face when he ripped paper off and saw this pair of pale blue fluffy socks....it was one of sheer horror that his mum would buy them for him....took a minute for him to realise they were for me...I couldn't help laughing !!! 

N xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm let me think it could be a pair of the most hideous pj's red bottoms with black stars with the top scrawled with stary night from my mother who is obviously not bothered about offending any of her daughters as we all got 20-22 sized pj's im 16 as is one sis and other 14 so none of us were particulary impressed think i may buy her clothes next year and buy her the size she pretends she is      rather than the size she is   

Natasha my dh did that he bought me some boots(well i bought them ) i wrapped them but left tag for him to write on he forgot and opened them and was very confused as to why i had bought him a size 6 pair of timberlands  

I was lucky enough not to get presents from MIL this year as they are the worst ones in the world


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Shoe fresheners from my MIL (no we aren't bosom buddies)!


Edna


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh dear edna!! My mil last year brought me washing up gloves, sponges and tea towels!! lol   

What a pair!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You're going to have to go a long way to top shoe freshners or rubber gloves!

C~x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

How about a jar of hibiscus flowers in syrup? No idea what I'm supposed to do with them.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've now got additional pressies from other relly's and I've got some scented candles (I'm severely asthmatic and they'll land me in hospital  ) and a diary (really not nice) from someone who had her eye on DH before I met him!  

Looking on the bright side though I got Dancing on Ice on Tour DVD from my Sis and it's fabulous!  Absolutely brilliant just subjected DH to a full afternoon of it! 

Axxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

cath- you can put them in fizz/champers and they open up x


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok......now worst this year....a pair of flat brown shoes    Now for anyone that doesn't know, I am the epitamy of girlie, love pink, spangley, sexy, foxy..... but tasteful    Anything with the description of FLAT and BROWN is just not doing it for me      I feel terrible because I know who gave them to me would have gone to a lot of trouble and thinks they have scored a winner  

Other than that, nothing particularly dodgy.  Got tons of Sanctuary and Virgin Vie stuff.....some gorgeous ior Make up and a spangly, sexy and PINK Tag Heuer watch from my wonderful hubby.  It is gorgeous and I love it to bits.  Couldn't have chosen better myself  

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

My nan is the worst ever! and this year she got dh and I joint , a set of 6 bath bombs and they looked well old and a hat that is not new and looks like it is from the 70's! 

No lies! Its the truth! will try and post a pic later!  

xx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I got a cute animals calendar with loads of really cheesy kittens and guinea pigs etc on it     The rest of my pressies were fab though - loads of Next jewellery and loads of cash and vouchers to hit the sales with


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

We got a bath towel and bath mat from inlaws this year. We bought a gorgeous bath mat when we moved in. MIL said that we can keep the one she bought us for when we have visitors. arrrggg 
The pressies from DH and kids are all gorgeous, might have something to do with me buying them all.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure that I got a worse present, probably the disposable gilette razor my sister bought DH


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Not sure I have a worst gift as yet! 
but I did get a box of organic teas with a little tea pot,
and I prefer coffee so DH may just be getting more use than me with that one.
~dizzi~


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

DH brought me a gillet (bodywarmer) insize 10 - I'm a little larger than that at size 18!!!  perhaps he is trying to say something


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

i got a few pairs of size 12-14 pjs from 3 diffrent people when im size 18  but maybe the most offensive present was the 18/20 cardigan i got, maybe im not hiding it as well as i thought lol. i also got some junk - a teddy that u heat on the radiator as u cant put it in the microwave and some cheapo perfumes, i also got charity shop earings and bath set covered in dust from my gran as well as getting the same perfume that i gave her last year re wrapped

dqxxxx


----------



## Christina.M (Apr 26, 2006)

I got a bright pink billabong pencil case from my MIL who lives in Australia....I'm 28..not sure whu I need a pencil case..oh and an Australian address book which I received last year aswell!

But they don't beat the orange/salmon pink (puke coloured) scarf she knitted me last year!


----------

